#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Expectation for The Lion King movie?

## Moana

*Hello, The Lion King Lovers!*  :love: 

Lion king.jpg


The recent teaser trailer of Walt Disney's, The Lion King movie has set fans from all over the world on fire. The sudden unexpected release made everyone in total surprise. Currently, the whole world is talking about the gigantic remake. I have been waiting for this movie since my childhood. It is even called as the most awaited movie in 2019.
*
Well, my anticipation for this movie is unexplainable. What is your expectation on this? Your discussions are very much appreciated!*

----------


## subasan

As a 90's kind, The lion king is one of the best movies of my childhood. To see it back in today's technology, bring back the old memories and makes us feel child-like. I am waiting to see this movie in the theater. HAKUNA MATATA!

----------


## Moana

> As a 90's kind, The lion king is one of the best movies of my childhood. To see it back in today's technology, bring back the old memories and makes us feel child-like. I am waiting to see this movie in the theater. HAKUNA MATATA!


Haha looks like you are seriously overwhelmed as much as I'm about the movie, isn't it? Hakuna Matuta: Don't worry, Be happy forever

----------


## subasan

> Haha looks like you are seriously overwhelmed as much as I'm about the movie, isn't it? Hakuna Matuta: Don't worry, Be happy forever


Excitement is the right word I would say and of course, be happy forever - no worries.

----------


## Moana

> Excitement is the right word I would say and of course, be happy forever - no worries.


Subasan, I hope you watched the teaser tailor of The Lion King. I didn't see Timon and Pumba in it?! What do you think about this?

----------


## subasan

> Subasan, I hope you watched the teaser tailor of The Lion King. I didn't see Timon and Pumba in it?! What do you think about this?


The teaser is usually small in length to create hype and for word of mouth. If you didn't know, this is the same movie from 1994 in today's technology.  :Big Grin:

----------

